# Sony MHC-GTX88 aparece eject



## ber15 (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola a todos 
Me llego al taller es equipo,en el momento de prender  sale en el panel la palabra eject y luego se apaga, hice mantenimiento a la casetera y todos los engranajes están correctos, lo extraño es que desde el momento que conecto a la red de 220vac el motor de la casetera no deja de funcionar estando el equipo en stanby,prendo el equipo y empieza a funcionar la casetera y se apaga y el motor sigue girando(prendido)pensé que el motor estaba mal y puse otro motor sin ningún resultado 
Alguna sugerencia para repara este equipo
Les agradezco de antemano


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 15, 2014)

Revisa el driver del motor de la casettera, posiblemente requiera algun repaso de soldaduras o esté dañado.

Salu2!


----------



## el arcangel (Dic 15, 2014)

el protocolo de encendido es 1- TAPE A sube todo el sistema en donde va rodillo y cabezal, como si fuera a reproducir un casete, pero solo por un instante y luego lo baja.
2- Después que TAPE A termina sigue TAPE B, y este hace lo mismo, sube y baja también.
 estos movimientos no lo hacen juntos.
Todo este protocolo sirve para decirle al microprocesador que están en buen estado y que puede proseguir con su revisión. Si desconecta las caseteras también se protege, no así desenchufa el CD, fíjate el driver del motor como te lo han dicho , fíjate si no esta fuera de tiempo, reemplaza las correas, solenoide.
Lamentablemente si no anda la casetera  no funciona el equipo, tampoco se puede burlar el micro... saludos y suerte !!!


----------



## ber15 (Dic 17, 2014)

Gracias Domonation Corporation y el arcangel por responder,Discúlpenme por responder tarde, seguí las sugerencias que me dieron y todo la etapa del driver del motor de la casettera esta con los voltajes correcto según el manual de reparación,volví a desarmar el mecanismo para ver si algo andaba mal y después de poner todo en orden funciono por un momento bien y no se protegía,pero después de apagar el equipo y volver a prender volvió la misma falla sin dejar de apagarse el motor (la alegría me duro poco )
Lo que note es que sube todo el sistema del tape A y se detiene el engranaje principal con el cabezal arriba pero en posición de pausa(el motor no se apaga) pero del tape B no hace nada.ya cambie las fajas sin ningún resultado.
amigos, alguna otra sugerencia
Saludos desde Perú


----------



## sergiot (Dic 17, 2014)

Tienes el mecanismo fuera de tiempo, en algunas caseteras traían un solenoide para accionar las distintas funciones, es mas, usaba el brazo de ese solenoide para accionarlo a mano y simular la secuencia mecánica.

Hace tanto que no se reparan esas caseteras que ya me estoy olvidando de las horas que les dedicaba para repararlas.


----------



## ber15 (Dic 17, 2014)

Gracias sergiot por responder,es cierto que mucho tiempo no se repara las caseteras. Este mecanismo si trae el solenoide, voy a tener que desarmar el mecanismo  y revisar nuevamente,tendrán alguna foto de como poner a tiempo el mecanismo?
Gracias nuevamente a todos por el apoyo.


----------



## el arcangel (Dic 18, 2014)

al desarmar las casetera... limpiaste los engranajes,? te fijaste si no tenia algún diente roto o gastado ??


----------



## ber15 (Dic 18, 2014)

Hola el arcángel (tienes nombre de un ángel celestial) , revisé todos los engranajes uno por uno y no hallo nada fuera de lo común, no están gastados ni rotos puesto que la casetera no se uso mucho, por decir casi nada, he lubricado los engranajes sin ningún resultado, éste mecanismo me está sacando canas jajaja
Les doy las gracias por el interés que tienen en ayudarme, seguiré esperando mas sugerencias.
Saludos


----------



## Ernestoabm (Dic 12, 2019)

Buenas quien me puede ayudar tengo un sony mhc gtr888 lo prendo y me sale eject y se apaga.. me pueden ayudar con esa falla...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

Ernestoabm dijo:


> Buenas quien me puede ayudar tengo un sony mhc gtr888 lo prendo y me sale eject y se apaga.. me pueden ayudar con esa falla...



Leiste todo el post al menos? Que pruebas hiciste?
Éste tipo de equipos tratan de sinconizar las cassetteras, sin ello no encienden.

Habria que analizar el comportamiento para crear una simulacion


----------



## Ernestoabm (Dic 12, 2019)

Si ya revise la casette y solucioné el problema por un tiempo.. pero ahora tiene el mismo problema de que dice eject nuevamente y se apaga. Que otra cosa podría ser amigo ?
Por favor quien me puede ayudar 🙏


----------



## Ernestoabm (Dic 12, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Leiste todo el post al menos? Que pruebas hiciste?
> Éste tipo de equipos tratan de sinconizar las cassetteras, sin ello no encienden.
> 
> Habria que analizar el comportamiento para crear una simulacion



Si amigo. Si ya revise la casette y solucioné el problema por un tiempo.. pero ahora tiene el mismo problema de que dice eject nuevamente y se apaga. Que otra cosa podría ser amigo ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

El tema de desgaste es crucial en esos mecanismos.
Yo he intentado desarmar por completo, rearmar, colocar grasa, aceite y no se que mas, y muy pocas veces quedan bien.
Un minimo rosamiento de mas o de menos, el solenoide no llega con la suficiente fuerza, etc, y ya se descalibra todo.

Prueba rastrear de donde se activa el solenoide, y coloca un transistor para activarlo. Quizas ya esté fallando el driver del solenoide


----------

